# Tactical bag and carrying case



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Hello friends,

Ok, purchased a “tactical” bag for range purposes and to hold my muffs and buds.

Is it personal preference or good practice if I were to put my carrying case (the one I broke the lock on) into my tactical bag when I go to the range?

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That is what I do usually. I can only fit 1 gun case in my range bag, though. If I take more than 1 gun, I must carry it seperately. 

But, by keeping in the range bag, no neighbor sees you leaving with firearms. No one knows what you have.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

You use what you have that does the job you need done


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My range bag is a tool bag I bought @ Home Depot years ago. Very heavy duty with some external pockets that accommodate mags perfectly.


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

I put holstered guns in the internal padded pockets of the range bag.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Mine is a backpack and tool bag i take to the woods. i can drive to where i shoot. this only for pistols, in the red bag is ear muffs and a pistol rest. all this is what i take to shoot a handgun. the backpack contains stick on targets and tools to move sights and a lula loader.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Now if i take rifles or muzzel loaders it a whole different bag


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

If you have room for it ...put the case in . After a while you accumulate more stuff and my solution was two range bags ... when shooting handguns at local range ... one bag holds handguns ... it is made for holding pistols and the other range bag holds ammo and stuff .
Gary


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

I buy my bags at a army surplus store I think they are ammo bags they do a good job I hsve two usually I carry two to the range one with guns and ear muffs eye wear and the other ammo works well for me


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I used to carry a large range bag from Midway, it had anything/everything (except ammo) I could possibly need for a day at the range. I would also carry an ammo can with all of my ammo, Uplula, mages, etc. Now that I'm pushing 70 y/o that bag has become too heavy for me to lug in/out to the truck. I have downsized to a more reasonable bag, and have ditched all of the 'necessities' I carried, that NEVER got used. I usually take enough guns to my club, so if in the unlikely case of a malfunction, I just put the offending gun away, switch to another, and deal with it when I get back into my shop.

As for putting guns in the range bag, I used to put 4 at a time in my old bag (talk about added weight!!), now I only normally put 1 in the new bag. Living down here where I am, I don't really have to hide anything, I'm discreet, but not obsessive about it!!

I guess to each their own, obviously where you live will/may have a HUGE impact on how you deal with loading/unloading guns from your vehicle!!


----------



## Islands7 (Nov 30, 2016)

Not me - those cases that came with purchase are stacked like luggage in the remote case they might travel/fly again somewhere. Broken locks have substitute ways to lock to satisfy that. They also serve if gifting to family those guns that might better serve others.

The range bag then can house more guns, ammo, gear and much EZier to access at time limited ranges.








Amazon.com : G5 Outdoors G.P.S. Handgunner Range Backpack with Foam Cradle for 4 Handguns | Durable Waterproof Pistols, Ammo & Shooting Accessories Storage | Tan : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : G5 Outdoors G.P.S. Handgunner Range Backpack with Foam Cradle for 4 Handguns | Durable Waterproof Pistols, Ammo & Shooting Accessories Storage | Tan : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## BigGun1911 (3 mo ago)

This is what I use


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Belt Fed said:


> Mine is a backpack and tool bag i take to the woods. i can drive to where i shoot. this only for pistols, in the red bag is ear muffs and a pistol rest. all this is what i take to shoot a handgun. the backpack contains stick on targets and tools to move sights and a lula loader.
> 
> View attachment 22735
> View attachment 22736
> View attachment 22737


I have those target stands too. Last time I had it out, our daughter literally shot one in half, while shooting her Ruger LC9s. They are light and handy, but they don't handle taking a hit from a 124 grain ball round.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Well I didn't buy my new target stands but some people left me a bunch in my yard. political signs with metal frames just tape the target on have have fun


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

MoMan said:


> I used to carry a large range bag from Midway, it had anything/everything (except ammo) I could possibly need for a day at the range. I would also carry an ammo can with all of my ammo, Uplula, mages, etc. Now that I'm pushing 70 y/o that bag has become too heavy for me to lug in/out to the truck. I have downsized to a more reasonable bag, and have ditched all of the 'necessities' I carried, that NEVER got used. I usually take enough guns to my club, so if in the unlikely case of a malfunction, I just put the offending gun away, switch to another, and deal with it when I get back into my shop.
> 
> As for putting guns in the range bag, I used to put 4 at a time in my old bag (talk about added weight!!), now I only normally put 1 in the new bag. Living down here where I am, I don't really have to hide anything, I'm discreet, but not obsessive about it!!
> 
> I guess to each their own, obviously where you live will/may have a HUGE impact on how you deal with loading/unloading guns from your vehicle!!


The same thing happened to me -- the Midway became way too large as I grew older. It is great to carry 6" revolvers in but I have never found another range bag that accommodates 6" pistols.

Anyone have a suggestion?


----------

